# Evinrude Completed *warning picture heavy*



## carlalotta (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, so last post about this bike, I promise  but here it is cleaned and back together again (no small feat). The paint is chipped in some places but it is just going to stay like that. I am going to keep looking for a better front rim for it and I have a matching front tire on the way. Other than that, it is done! To tell the truth, I am almost sad there is nothing left to do haha


----------



## chitown (Oct 7, 2011)

*Holy humpty dumpty batman!*

Wow! that really cleaned up fantastic. 1,200 + miles!!! That alone is impressive on a beast like that. Paint looks great. That's gotta be the finest example of an original condition Evinrude out there. Good job putting it back together... and hopefully no mystery washers or bolts left behind!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 7, 2011)

Post as many threads about this bike as you want! Congrats; it's gorgeous.. Somebody give this girl a front rim


----------



## robertc (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I guess it took a lot for you to clean that old "boys" bike up and put it in your collection. LOL. I bet he sure does look good being there with all of those girls. Carlalotta, you have found the holly grail of bikes and a fine example at that. Great job on the cleaning and polishing.

Robert


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2011)

Great Job!!! THAT is sweet!!!!!!!!!!! 
Nice dog also!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 7, 2011)

*Incredible bike*

Even though it's a "boys" bike. Lol just teasing...it's absolutely wonderful and you're lucky to have it. One question though...have you ridden it? I don't know if I could resist the temptation of just once around the yard to know what it feels like


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 7, 2011)

The Evinrude looks terrific as is. Great job on spiffing it all up. Looks like a keeper for your collection.

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Bitchen Bike!*

Wowzers, great job!! I'd love to see it in person.....


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 7, 2011)

Dumbfounded....


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2011)

I love it! Simply AMAZING! You - Carla are my hero. Tell me you do plan on riding it, yes?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, compliments on a job well done, beautiful bike !!!  I don't think I've ever seen an original one, looks WAYYYYYYY better than all the restos out there!!!


----------



## dxmadman (Oct 7, 2011)

*Picture Perfect*

More Pics Please!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 7, 2011)

...good job, next time bring it to the Netherlands it is nice to cycle here and i can use a soulmate...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice job. I've never been partial to the Evinrude but you can't deny that it has unique styling. I'd probably even trade you some of my girls bikes for it! v/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2011)

The caption for the first photo, should be titled;

    You lucky dog!

 And I'm not referring to you Carlalotta, I'm referring to the lucky dog that gets to bask in the glow of that fabulous bicycle.

 I'm surprised, that bike design was unsuccessful, because it looks nearly indestructible.

Nice job! bringing it back to life.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a set of NOS original seat springs for this bike. As well as a set of decals.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 7, 2011)

*AWESOME bike!*



catfish said:


> I have a set of NOS original seat springs for this bike. As well as a set of decals.




*I am a Schwinn guy but have to admit that thing is sweeeet!  Oh, and by the way, what doesn't Catfish have?*


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 9, 2011)

*:o*

Hay that's the same kind of bike that's the logo for the cabe rite? Awesom! That thing must ride like a cloud I want one! Haha nice!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 17, 2011)

*great!*

Ride that thing!  It's awesome!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 28, 2011)

*how many pieces is that thing made of!?*

That's probably the most complicated bike I've ever seen,how manny pieces is it? And where'd you find it? Its in sutch good shape!


----------



## carlalotta (Oct 29, 2011)

I posted this thread awhile back on the bike: 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...hese-things-were-recalled!&highlight=evinrude 
Here it is, torn down and ready to be cleaned. Not sure exactly how many pieces there are haha 

How I found it:
I friend of my Dad's found it at an estate sale in New York last summer. He called and said there was "a neat old bike" that was going to be on a sale only 20 minutes from his house. Well, my Dad and I looked at the sale bill online and couldn't believe it. We sent him some money plus a finders fee and told him to pick it up!!! So he did  He is a very sweet older man who was just tickled when he found out that he a discovered such a good bike. We didn't want to risk shipping the bike so I had to wait close to three months before my Dad could meet him at a Portland, Indiana swap meet (the tractor one a couple weeks after the bike one) to pick it up. Its tough waiting for an Evinrude that you have never seen in person for several months!!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 4, 2011)

*wow*

Your very, very VERY lucky


----------



## twjensen (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wow*

Just WOW..I never seen such a beautiful bike..nice job.


----------



## Lrggarge (Dec 5, 2011)

Now that is one beautiful bike.   What else you got in the stable?


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, amazing... Very cool bike and congrats, pretty cool dog as well


----------



## fattommy (Dec 7, 2011)

*Oh.....Soooooooooo....   Coooooooool*

Heavy as two dogs.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 17, 2011)

*Try this*

GREAT JOB on the bike!!  Try attaching the carrier supports on the inside of the frame....it makes for a more streamlined look!!!  See attached photo.


----------

